# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ηχεία Αυτοκινήτου] σύνδεση ενεργού subwoofer

## jean

Καλησπέρα, 
  Δεν έχω πρόβλημα επισκευής, έχω πρόβλημα σύνδεσης!! Eχω αυτό το ενεργό sub, και θέλω να το συνδέσω. Στο αυτοκίνητο έχω έναν τετρακάναλο ενισχυτή, και μια πηγή η οποία βγάζει ένα rca για sub. Όπως φαίνεται και στο manual του κατασκευαστή, το sub έχει εισόδους μόνο για στερεοφωνικό σήμα. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι απο την πηγή μου δε μπορώ να πάρω και πρέπει να πάρω απο τον ενισχυτή? Αν ναι, το PRE IN είναι είσοδο απο το line out της πηγής και το IN HI LEVEL για να πάρω σήμα απο τον ενισχυτή?
Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------

